# SAFE heartworm preventative.



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in an area where heartworm is almost unheard of but for some reason I got a bee in my bonnet over it and I feel like I should get my dogs on a preventative.

However. Douglas is the reason they take no chemicals. He is sensitive and fragile- he has epilepsy and is generally sort of frail. My other two are healthy.

Here's the kicker. I won't use spot on stuff. It has to have low to no side effects (or it could kill Douglas).

Does something like that exist? I use all natural oils to prevent fleas.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

I have no idea as I also refuse yo use it. I had a Dachsund die from a heart attack from heartworm preventative back in the 90's. Never again!

I am also on the "natural" side of things and don't do all of those routine things. I will be watching this to see what natural options people come up with.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I, also, do not use heart worm preventive. I have them tested every 9 months-a year, so that IF they came up positive, they wouldn't be full of worms. Also my chi's don't go out much. I have a double exercise pen that they go out in when it is warm for a hour or two. I have to be outside with them, 'cause we've got hawks and coyote's around. My vet does not approve, but when I ask them how many positives they have, and if those are 'outside' dogs, she doesn't answer!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a labrador for 12 years who never got heartworms and never took preventatives. She died of a cancerous tumor.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I just found a very useful heartworm incidence map that allows you to look up your area's heartworm risk according to zip code. Apparently, I am in a low risk area. I'm pretty sure I'm in the 0-1 cases area. Still, I'm not sure if I want to risk that my dog gets heartworm despite this. Maybe I have just been scared by all the vets, however, into giving my dogs pesticides.


https://www.petcarerx.com/heartwormmap#result

This is also a good article. 

Heartworm Cases Reported in Every State!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Great info.

I am also in a low risk area. I knew that but I guess I am paranoid.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Have you found anything yet? Do you have the book "From Needles to Natural" by Judy Morgan D.V.M. I really learned a lot from it., enjoyable stories intertwined, too She has a website.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

No not yet.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

zellko said:


> Have you found anything yet? Do you have the book "From Needles to Natural" by Judy Morgan D.V.M. I really learned a lot from it., enjoyable stories intertwined, too She has a website.


I've not heard of that book. I'll have to look it up. Thanks!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Kind of a modern "All creatures Great & Small" along with holistic info on all dog topics. I saw her at Pet Expo. She had 3 of the healthiest looking dogs I've ever seen. I assumed they were show dogs. Reading the book, I learned they were all rescues from bad situations and poor health.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

So think I've come to my decision. I purchased heartguard. The box has a massive dosing range- 0-25 lbs. I am NOT giving my tiny, tiny dogs a dose 5 times what they need. I am going to quarter these tablets for them and do it on a 60-day schedule, which is proven just as effective as the monthly dosing! 

My larger dog will get the whole pill (she is 25 lbs) and also on the alternative schedule.

Have any of you done it this way? The idea of giving a full pill to my delicate angels terrifies me and I simply won't do it.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My vet held a seminar last night on flea and tick preventatives, both holistic and traditional. For holistic:
Sentry- available at Petsmart, a spray, must be applied EVERY time dog goes outdoors even for a minute.
Earth Animal- a food supplement, also good for mosquitos must be used continuously. Not effective for ticks.
Bug Off Garlic- may cause GI issues. 
Yard garlic spray from Home Depot
DIY- apple cider vinegar in food or water
Shoo tags- Amazon Seemed worth looking into but would be too big for my girls. 
DIY-3-5 drops of essential oils on a bandana
DIY spray with diluted essential oils I missed the recipe for this.
They usually prefer Frontline or Parastar (cheaper) doesn't get into dogs system. They emphasized the need to evaluate each dog's situation. 
A rep was there for something new but I had to leave before her presentation.. It seemed like a lot of chemicals to me. I wouldn't even go near that until it's been on the market for a year or so.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I halve a generic brand tablet which works well for us. It's worthwhile noting that the medication is dispersed evenly in tablets but not in meaty chews. My friend overdosed her small dog when she tried to quarter a meaty chew but the small dog got most of the medication. Good luck finding an alternative.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! Did not know that. Thanks


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

zellko said:


> Wow! Did not know that. Thanks


Yes, I didn't know until my friend had this episode either. I think that they should put it on the packet.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I read they are usually evenly mixed (per someone who actually went to the factory, they pre mix it before pouring into molds). However, since I am dosing with a 0-25 anyway, just cutting it because my dogs are tiny tiny, it theoretically is safe even if they get more than intended.


----------

